# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Avrupada islamın damgası: El-hamra (elhamra) sarayı

## gokhan

Avrupa’da İslam’ın Damgası: El-Hamra (Elhamra) Sarayı

Kategori: Gizemli Medeniyetler

Hazırlayan: Ayşegül

Araplar, 8. yüzyılda İberik yarımadasını zaptettikten sonra buraya, dolayısıyla da bütün Avrupa’ya büyük bir medeniyet getirdiler. Avrupa, matematik, kimya ve astronomiyi onlardan öğrendi. İslam sanatkârlarının mimariye getirdikleri zerâfet ise, Avrupa baronlarının daha önce rüyasında dahi görmedikleri, hayâl bile edemedikleri güzellikteydi.

İspanya’da Endülüs İslam devletini kuran Müslümanlar, bu ülkede pek çok sanat eseri meydana getirdiler. Kurtuba (Cordoba)’da inşaatına 785 yılında başlanan ve 300 yıl boyunca sürekli ilavelerle büyüyen Kurtuba Camii ile Gırnata (Granada) şehrindeki Elhamra Sarayı, bu eserlerden sadece birkaçıdır.[1]

Elhamra Sarayı (El Hamra Sarayı)(Arapça: القلعة الحمراء al-Qal’a al-Hamrâ ya da القصر الحمراء al-Qasr al-Hamrâ, İspanyolca: Alhambra / okunuş: Alambra) – Granada: İslam mimarisinin ulaşabileceği yüksek noktalardan biri olarak bugünlere ulaşmış bir şahit olan Elhamra Sarayı’nın temeli 1232 yılında, Gırnata Emirliği yani Beni Ahmer (Nasiriler) devletini kuran 1. Muhammed (Muhammed ibnü’l Ahmer) zamanında atılmıştır. Saray, aynı sülaleden gelen çeşitli hükümdarlar (3. Ebu Abdullah Muhammed, 1. Ebul Haccac Yusuf, 5. Muhammed) tarafından yapılan ilavelerle genişletilmiştir.

Elhamra’nın yapımı devam ederken Endülüs’ün diğer önemli iki şehri Kurtuba ve Sevilla (1236 ve 1248’de) Hıristiyan Kastilyalılar’ın eline geçmiştir ve oradaki Müslüman halk çeşitli işkencelere uğramıştır.

1001 gece masallarındaki rüya sarayların gerçek alemdeki izdüşümü sayılabilecek olan Elhamra’nın doğal çevreye uyumu, girift yapısı, farklı süslemeleri ve yaşanan mekan ile su ve yeşili belli bir ahenk içinde buluşturabilmesi, kazandığı şöhretin hiç de haksız olmadığını gösterir. Paris’teki “Institut du monde arabe” (Arap Dünyası Enstitüsü) eski Başkanı Edgar Pisani; sarayın, İslam medeniyetinin insanlığı ulaştırabileceği en yüksek noktalardan biri olduğunu söyledikten sonra Elhamra’yı şöyle anlatır;

«Endülüs İslam sanatını, Müslüman İspanya tarihinden ayrı düşünmek imkânsızdır… Elhamra inşa edilirken hiçbir şey tesadüfe bırakılmamış, her detay itina ile hesaplanmıştır. Kavislerin bölünüşünde, tek ve çift sütunların hoşa geden bir tarzda yerleştirilmelerinde, kapı ve pencere yerlerinin tespitinde bunu anlamak mümkündür. İşte bu sayede harikulâde perspektifler ortaya çıkmış, avlular ile açık salonlar arasında güneş ışığı, suların akışı ve gölgelerin oyunu buluşturularak, dış alemle inanılmaz bir uyum ve zarafet sağlanmıştır. Bu, sanki el değince kırılıp dökülecek hissi veren yüksek bir zarafettir. Elhamra’yı gerçekten anlamak için, sarayın içindeki pek çok kitabeyi anlayarak okumak gerekir. Kur’an’dan alınan ayetlerin ve İbn-i Zamrak’la diğer Müslüman şairlerin mısralarının kazınmış olduğu bu kitabeler bazı duvarları tamamen kaplamakta, kemerler, kapı çerçeveleri ve sütun tekneleri boyunca uzayıp gitmektedir. Öyle ki, bu yazıları süsleme motiflerinden ayırmak neredeyse imkânsız haldedir.» [2] «Evet, Elhamra konuşur. Hem de kutsal kitabının sesiyle konuşur.» [3]

El hamra sarayı, kurtuba, corduba

Tarihçe

Endülüs İslam Devleti, 13. yüzyıldan itibaren gerilemeye başladı. Yarımadanın kuzeyi, Hıristiyan devletlerin eline geçti. Fakat Muhammed İbnü’l Ahmer adındaki bir Arap kumandanı, devletin idare merkezini Kurtuba’dan Gırnata’ya nakletti ve burada kendi adıyla, yani “Ben-i Ahmer Devleti” (Ben-i Nasr) adıyla anılan devleti kurdu.1232’den 1273 yılına kadar hükümdarlıke den Muhammed İbnü’l Ahmer, kuzeyden çekilen bütün sanatkârları ve bilginleri yanına aldı. Onun zamanından itibaren Gırnata, harika mimarlık eserleriyle dolmaya başladı.[1] Bu devlet zamanında Endülüs’te yapılan en güzel eser Elhamra Sarayı’dır.

Elhamra Sarayı, Gırnata’ya hakim bir tepe üzerindeki düzlükte, savunma kalesi ve saray olarak yapılmıştır. Bu yüzden dışarıdan biraz hantal görünür. Fakat hantal kale duvarlarının içinde eşsiz güzellikte bir sarayla karşılaşılır.[3] Bu saray, yüzyullar boyunca sanatçıların ve gezginlerin hayranlığını toplamış, onların hayallerini coşturmuştur.

İki ırmağa bakan bir tepenin düzlüğünde yer alan Elhamra’nın [1] duvarlarında kırmızı tuğla, damında kırmızı kiremit kullanıldığı için adına da Elhamra, yani “Kırmızı” denmiştir.[3]

Nasri hükümdarları, Daro ırmağının suyunu saraya kadar çıkardılar. Her emir, yeni bir saray yaptırarak kaleyi büyüttü.[1] Böylece Elhamra, saray ve köşklerden kurulmuş bir topluluk haline geldi. Sarayların içi kadar avluları da güzeldir. Bunlardan en güzelleri uzun bir havuzla süslü olan El-Bürke Avlusu, döşemesi mermer kaplı Meksuar Avlusu ve Arslanlı Avlu’dur.[3]

Arslanlı Avlu, 1354-1359 yılları arasında hüküm süren V. Muhammed zamanında yapılmıştır. Bu avlunun ortasındaki 12 arslan, ağır ve yuvarlak bir havuz yalağını destekler. Havuzun ortasındaki fıskiyeden fışkıran sular, çevredeki revakların kemerlerine benzer kıvrımlar yaparak dökülürler.[3]

Elhamra sarayı, yalnız arslanlı havuzu ile değil, çeşitli süslemeleri ile de birharikadır.[1] Birbirine dik olan Arslanlı Avlu ile El-Bürke Avlusu’nun etrafındaki salonlar eşsiz güzelliktedir. Birinci avlu 36 metre uzunluktadır. Bu avlunun iki büyük kenarı üzerine açılmış karşılıklı kapılardan yan salonlara geçilir. Avlunun kuzey ve güneyinde bulunan yedi kemerli galerinin süslemeleri göz kamaştırıcı güzelliktedir. Avlunun kuzey kenarındaki kapısından bir dehlize ve oradan da Elçiler Divanhanesine geçilir. Bu salonun kenarları 11,24 metre, yüksekliği 18 metre, duvarlarının kalınlığı ise 3 metredir. Bu kalınlık yüzünden pencereler birer oda görünüşündedir.

Elhamra Sarayı, zarif ve zengin süslemeleri, bahçeleri ve havuzlarıyla bir şiir gibidir, b,r duygu pırıltısıdır. Fakat bu saray, Hıristiyan taassubu ve anlayışsızlığı yüzünden büyük zararlar gördü. Charles-Quint (Şarlken), Endülüs’ü zaptedince sarayın bir bölümünü yıktırdı ve yerine Rönesans üslubunda bir saray yaptırmak istedi.[3] Ama bir sirki andıran ve tamamlanmamış olan bu saray, Elhamra’nın sanat ve zevk seviyesinden mahrumdu ve çok kabaydı. [1]1522’deki bir depremde, 1590’daki bir patlamada saray bir miktar daha hasar gördü. 17. yüzyıldan 19. yüzyılın ortalarına kadar da tamamiyle terk edildi. Ancak, 19. yüzyıl ortalarında, İspanya’da daha güzel bir mimarlık eseri bulunmadığını nihayet kabul edilerek korunmaya alınmış ve günümüze dek gelebilmiştir.[3/1]

Elhamra Sarayı’nın bunca ihmâl ve yıkıntıdan sonra ayakta kalan kısmı bile essiz bir hârikâdır.[1]

el hamra, elhamra, alhamra, sarayı, palace

Sarayın Betimlemesi

Girift bir yapıya sahip olan Elhamra Sarayı, birbiriyle bağlantılı sayısız odalar ve salonlar, bu mekanların arasında yer alan avlular, ferahlatıcı yeşil alanlar, fıskiyeli havuzlar, akar çeşmeler ve bahçelerden ibarettir. Ama tüm bu mekanlar belli bir ahenk içinde dizilmiş, rahatsız edici olmayan geçişlerle birbirine bağlanmış bir düzene sahiptir. Bu düzen, Yahya Kemal Beyatlı’nın İspanya’daki elçilik görevi sırasında (1929) kaleme aldığı satırlarda şöyle özetlenir;

«Elhamra’ya basit bir dış kapıdan giriliyor. Girerken hârikulâde bir mekan içine girileceğinin farkına bile varılmıyor. Girdikten sonra bir alemden başka bir aleme geçmiş, sanki bir rüyanın ortasına düşmüş gibi gözlerimi kapadım ve açtım, öylesine bir hayret içindeydim. Bu şaşkınlık daireden daireye geçtikçe arttı. Nazar değmemiş bir beyazlık içinde, sülüs bir yazı sarmaşığı gülümseyen bir güzellikle bütün duvarları sarmış; nakışın ve oymanın hudutsuz oyunları, tavanların derinliklerine kadar her tarafı örtmüş, ama her taraf yine de bembeyaz görünüyor.»

elhamra, el hamraSaray içindeki tüm oda ve salonları çepeçevre dolaşan bir sözcük, dünyanın bu en nazenin, ortaçağın en ünlü, Endülüs’teki 780 yıllık İslam hakimiyetinin de en önemli sarayı sayılan Elhamra’nın sırrını adeta özetleyen Arapça bir cümledir. Tüm Elhamra’ya damgasını vuran bu tılsımlı sözcük, “Allah’tan başka galip yoktur” anlamını taşır. Bu bakımdan Elhamra, Allah’ın tek galip olduğunu tüm dünyaya haykıran bir saraydır ve dünyanın hiçbir yerinde Allah adını bu kadar çok zikreden sütun, kemer, kubbe, tavan, kapı ve duvara sahip başka bir saray bulmak mümkün değildir.[2] Belki de sırf bu sebeple Elhamra Sarayı’nın kıyamete kadar ayakta kalması ve batı insanını İslam sanatına hayran bırakan bir başeser olarak varlığını sürdürmesi mukadder kılınmıştır.[3]

Saray mevcut haliyle halen göz alıcı bir güzelliğe sahip olmasına rağmen, buranın çok uzun yıllar kendi kaderine terk edildiği, adeta dilencilerin ve evsiz barksız insanların barınak yeri haline geldiği bilinmektedir. Bu dönemde bakımsızlıktan dolayı bazı yerlerde duvar kabartma süsleri dökülmüş, hor kullanmadan dolayı kapı ve pencereler tahrip olmuştur. Öyle ki, bekçilik yapan bir ailenin korumasına teslim edilen sarayın bahçesine, ilgisizlikten dolayı gecekondu misali kaçak evler bile yapılmıştır. Sarayın Mexuar denen idari bölümü avlusunun bir zamanlar koyun ağılı olarak kullanıldığı, yine bu bölümün arka kısmında kapel haline çevrilen ibadethaneye geçiş için bir duvarın yıkılarak kapı haline dönüştürüldüğü bilinmektedir. Sarayın harem kısmındaki bir oda ise 1829 yılında Washington Irving’in ikametine tahsis edilmiş ve Amerikalı yazar bu odada Elhamra ile ilgili anılarını kaleme almıştır. Granada’nın 1492 yılında düşüşünden sonra V. Carlos sarayının yapımı için Elhamra’nın bir kısmının yıkıldığı bilinmektedir. Bu yıkılan bölümlerin neler olduğu, bu yıkımla sarayın neler kaybettiği ise hiçbir zaman öğrenilememiştir.

Tüm bu olumsuzluklara rağmen Elhamra’nın ayakta kalmak için zamana karşı başarıyla direndiği söylenebilir. 19. yy sonunda başlayan restorasyon çalışmaları 20. yy.da, özellikle yabancı ziyaretçilerin artışı sonucu hız kazanmış, eksik yönleri olsa da, sarayın yavaş yavaş eski ihtişamına kavuşmasına sebep olmuştur. İspanyol makamlarının restorasyonda süslemelerin aslına ve obje fonksiyonlarına mümkün olduğunca sadık kalmaya dikkat ettiklerini de özellikle belirtmek gerekir.[2/3]

elhamra, al hamra, el hamra sarayı

El-Hamra Sarayı’nın Yazıları Tefsir Ediliyor

İspanya’nın güneyinde 756 yılında Endülüs Emevi Devleti’nin kurulmasıyla başlayan Arap-İslam hâkimiyeti, Avrupa’ya bilim ve kültür anlamında damgasını vurmayı başardı.

Endülüs Emevi Devleti’nin 1031 yılında parçalanmasından sonra kurulan Nasiriler, İspanya’da 1230 yılından 1492’ye kadar varlıklarını sürdürdüler. Bu iki asrı aşkın varlıkları esnasında bıraktıkları en önemli yapıt olan El-Hamra Sarayı ise, yüzyıllardır maruz kaldığı yağmalama ve tahriplere karşın hala tüm haşmetiyle ayakta durmaya ve turistleri akın akın kendisine çekmeye devam ediyor. Son senelerde restore çalışmalarının sürekli bir şekilde devam ettiği sarayda ilk defa duvarları, sütunları, kavisli kemerleri ve taçları kaplayan yazılar tefsir ve tasnif edilmeye çalışılıyor. En yeni teknikler kullanılarak yapılan bu çalışmaların 2011 yılında tamamlanması planlanıyor. Daha sonra Fransızca ve İngilizce’ye de tercüme edilecek yazılar arasında dikkat çeken ise Kurân âyetleri ve şiir mısralarının beklenenin aksine; çok fazla yer almıyor olması.

İspanya’nın güneyindeki Granata’da yer alan meşhur El-Hamra Sarayı’nın duvarlarını, tavanlarını ve kavisli kemerlerini süsleyen Arapça süslü hatlar ilk defa inceleme, tefsir edilme ve sistematik sınıflandırma işlemine tabi tutulacak. İspanyol bilim adamlarından oluşan bir grup, işin üçte biri olan; taşlara kazınmış 10.000 metni, dijital fotoğraf makineleri ve üç boyutlu tarama aletleri gibi en yeni tekniklerden faydalanarak çıkarma işlemini başarıyla tamamladılar.[4]

Kur’an Ayetleri ve şiirler umulandan çok daha az

İşleri yürüten Araştırmacı Juan Castilla, çalışma esnasında karşılaştıkları sürprizlerden bir tanesinin saray duvarlarında umulandan daha az Kur?an ayetleri ve şiir mısralarının bulunduğunu keşfetmeleri olduğunu söylüyor. Arap Dünyası ile ilgili hususlarda uzman olan Castilla, daha önceden El-Hamra Sarayı?nın Kur?an ayetleri ve şiirlerle süslü olduğu yönünde yayılmış yanlış bir bilginin olduğunu açıklıyor.

İspanya’da -Araplar’ın varlığının sona ermesinden 2 yüzyıl kadar önce- Beni Ahmer (Nasiriler) Devleti’ni kuran 1. Muhammed tarafından temeli atılan El-Hamra Sarayı’nda, şu ana kadar sınıflandırılması tamamlanan yazılar arasında Kur?an ayetleri ve şiirler ancak yüzde 10 gibi bir oranı oluşturuyor.

Herşeye rağmen, duvarlarda yüzlerce kere şu söz tekrarlanıyor: “Allah’tan başka galip yoktur”. Grubu, Castilla’nın açıklamalarına göre El-Hamra Sarayı’nın en geniş salonu sayılan Kamariş ya da Sufera (elçiler) salonundaki 3116 yazıtın sınıflandırmasını yaptı.

Granata’nın düşmesinin ardından da okunmaya çalışılmıştı

Hükümdar, sarayın en önemli ve eski binalarından olan bu kısımda büyükelçileri karşılar ve burada otururdu. Bu binanın salonlarında çok kere tekrarlanan ise şu ibare idi: “Sonsuz nimet”

Castilla sarayın sütunlarındaki, kavisli kemerlerinde ve taçlarında yazılı binlerce cümlenin ince bir şekilde sınıflandırılmamış olmasını garipseyerek oysa bu sınıflandırmanın sarayın dekore edilmesindeki hakim ve baskın unsur olduğuna dikkat çekiyor. İspanya’da her sene turistlerin ilk hedefi olan bu sarayı ziyaret edenler, “Bu sözlerin anlamı nedir?” sorusunu soruyorlar.

Castilla, İspanya’da Arapları kovan ve 1492 yılında Granata’nın da düşmesiyle Arap Endülüs hakimiyetine son veren kralların tercümanlardan bir grup oluşturarak bu yazıların şifrelerini çözmek istediğini ancak çalışmalarının boşa gittiğini söylüyor. Castilla’nın grubu bu senenin ortasında Sbyaa salonunun yazıtlarının sınıflandırmasını bitirecek. Böylelikle projenin e’i tamamlanmış olacak.[4]

Yazılar Fransızca ve İngilizce’ye de tercüme edilecek

İspanyol Bilimsel Araştırmalar Yüksek Konseyi ve Endülüs Bölgesi ile koordinasyon içinde yürütülen bu çalışma, 2011 yılında bitecek. Ardından yazıtlar Fransızca ve İngilizce’ye tercüme edilecek. El-Hamra Sarayı, Eğitim Kültür ve Bilim Örgütü Birleşmiş Milletler’in uluslararası miras listesine eklenmiş bulunmaktadır. Ziyaretçilere giriş bileti satan şirket 2008 yılınsa sarayı 3 milyon turistin ziyaret ettiğini belirtiyor.

El-Hamra Sarayı, geçen yüzyıllar boyunca yağmalanıp harap edilmeye çalışılmışsa da bundan fazla etkilenmemiştir. Sarayda uzun senelerdir geniş çaplı restore çalışmaları sürdürülmektedir. Tarihçiler, Granata’nın en son Arap hükümdarı Ebu Abdullah Muhammed bin Ali, İspanyollar 1492’de şehre girdikten sonra ailesiyle beraber sarayı terk ederken annesi kendisine şu tarihi sözleri söylemiştir: “Erkek gibi koruyamadığın mülk için kadın gibi ağlama”.

Bilindiği üzere İspanya’da 1031’de Endülüs Emevi Devleti’nin yıkılmasının ardından İspanya’da küçük devletçikler kurulmuştur. bu devletçikler de teker teker Haçlılar tarafından ele geçirilmişse de güneyde merkezi Granata olan Beni Ahmer Devleti, 2 yüzyılı aşkın bir süre dayanmayı başarmıştır. Bu dönemde de Endülüs Emevi Devleti gibi Müslümanlar, yüksek kültür, sanat ve bilimin merkezi olmaya devam etmiştir. 1492 yılında kuzeydeki Hıristiyan krallıkların güçlenip, birleşerek Müslümanlara saldırmasıyla İspanya’da yaklaşık 8 asır süren İslam hakimiyeti de böylece sona ermiştir.[4]

Kaynaklar

[1] Harikalar Ansiklopedisi, “Elhamra Sarayı” maddesi, Tercüman Gençlik Yayınları, s.345-349.
[2] tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Hamra_Sarayı
[3] frm.ekshi.net/elhamra.sarayi.8670.html
[4] http://www.timeturk.com/el-hamra-sar...78-haberi.html
Kaynak; http://www.gizligercekler.com/avrupa...lhamra-sarayi/
http://www.gizligercekler.com/avrupa...lhamra-sarayi/

----------

